# cod4 "connection interrupted"



## newguy5

i keep getting this message after playing for less than a minute and i don't know why.  i just moved, but didn't do anything to my computer.  what do you guys think?


----------



## Alien Ware

Something is interrupting the internet connecting... what kind of internet do you have? Try rebooting... or even disconnecting from the internet for a while.


----------



## BluePlum

Does anyone connect to the internet at the same time as you? And this may sound wired but try it. Go onto cod4. DO NOT! LOAD THE SERVER LIST. Just join a server that has people in it ( just guess ) See if that works.


----------



## newguy5

well tf2 will get me stuck while i'm running, like it's the same problem as in cod4 without telling me it's the same problem.  i have time warner cable.  the internet has no glitches.  i look at my network tab in the task manager and it has spikes.  what does that mean?  i don't understand why there would be problems with a cable connection...help appreciated.


----------



## meanman

Firstly what are your pings like on the servers you go on? Also if someone else in your house is connected to the internet are they downloading anything or using torrents limewire ?.
If no one is connected to the internet time your playing have you got torrents or limewire running time your playing? sometimes connection interuppted isnt caused by you the actual server you are on can be faulty.  try to connect to a local server in cod4 it tells you what ping the server is in relation to were you are go for one with a low ping 40-60 and see if thats any better.
Also scan your pc for spyware and viruses.


----------



## BluePlum

Did you do what i asked? not load the server list? in cod4?


----------



## newguy5

no i didn't try that.  i use xfire and i can stop the servers from refreshing.  when i watch the ping it's normal and static, but when i get the connection interupted, or when tf2 does the same thing, everything freezes and i can't see anything, including ping.  no one is in the house except me, so no one else is connecting.

what about the spikes on the network tab under the task manager?


----------



## newguy5

so i did a 500 second ping to my old school's website and there were first many spikes.  it was 13, 14, 15 then 22, 25, 27, then back down.  but then after about 3 minutes, which is about the time in games when i had problems, i got this below and followed later by 106ms, 110, 156ms, all sporatically placed within the 500 second ping.

thought?


----------



## BluePlum

Have you gone over your downloads?


----------



## newguy5

i have no downloads.  anyone have any ideas?  the ping timing out and losing 1% of packets after 500 pings shows me the problem isn't the network.

i played hl2 (non multi-player) for a while with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Kornowski

I'm getting it too! 

The internet is fine for normal web pages and such, but playing CoD4 online, I can't even select a class without it saying "connection interupted" 

It's ^**(Y£$HH!


----------



## meanman

Dont no if this will help but check it out.
http://www.vistax64.com/vista-networking-sharing/72358-vista-wireless-network-lag-spikes-2.html


----------

